# Tivo desktop 2.7 music and photos don't work?!!?!



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey all, I'm running an XP laptop with Tivo desktop 2.7. My network is a mix of wired and wireless running through a Netgear wgr614 V7 router.

Everything is in order and running but some reason my two series 2 Tivo's will not access my music or photos folders. Whenever I try it just stays on the "please wait" screen and then comes up with the "An error occurred while accessing the server" screen on the Tivo. I have used this service flawlessly for years off this laptop but all at once a couple of weeks ago it just stopped and after numerous restarts and power cycles of all gear as well as some reinstalling of Tivo desktop it just won't work.

I've checked my PC, and Bonjour is running. Likewise I can also see my pc from the tivo's and transfer video, but my music and photos folder don't access.

Any ideas on what is wrong? any ideas on how to fix this? I'm about to go berserk! thanks!


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you have any firewalls running on your PC or your network devices? Tivo Desktop 2.7 doesn't seem to work very well with firewalls.


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

I've tried turning off my firewalls on both the router and the computer, no luck.


----------



## rf75 (Apr 14, 2009)

Using desktop 2.7, which is running in Windows7 (pretty nicely) I can see my photo directories, and I can stream .tivo files (d/l / stream), but when I select photos I get the "broken picture" icon. What does this mean? 

These are vanilla .jpg's taken with a Canon SureShot that display fine on any number of other programs (and on a ReplayTV). Is there a log somewhere that says why these pictures won't display? Where do I look?

p.s. I checked the firewall and it is open to the desktop program. I even tried turning it off altogether but it didn't seem to make a diff.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Have you recently added anything to the music or photo folders that might be confusing TiVo Desktop? I am thinking of things like shortcuts or links or large files that might be corrupt. Since TiVo Desktop is failing while trying to send the file and folder listings to the DVR, I am guessing that something it is reading from the hard drive to make the list is confusing or breaking it. If not that, have you uninstalled and re-installed TiVo Desktop. Perhaps it got corrupted and needs fixing.


----------



## rf75 (Apr 14, 2009)

Curious: no, in fact I added one picture to an otherwise empty directory and pointed Desktop there to see if there was something in the other directory it didn't like. Wouldn't display that one either. Shows the directory listing just fine, so it has access, but the thumbnail and the actual picture just show the "broken" icon.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

rf75 said:


> Curious: no, in fact I added one picture to an otherwise empty directory and pointed Desktop there to see if there was something in the other directory it didn't like. Wouldn't display that one either. Shows the directory listing just fine, so it has access, but the thumbnail and the actual picture just show the "broken" icon.


Well it still sounds like something is broken, just not the part I initially guessed at. Have you tried, removing TiVo Desktop, running the cleaner utility and re-installing it yet? Are the thumbnails visible in Explorer in photo mode? 
How does music fail, can you browse to a song? If you can and it simply doesn't play, try rebooting the DVR, sometimes when the MP3 player in the DVR hangs, a simple reboot brings it back.


----------



## rf75 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well actually this was the first thing I tried after installing Tivo Desktop. Shows upload fine and music plays OK. That's why I wonder if there are special limits on the pictures the Tivo will display or something. Though these are not especially large .jpgs (approx 2k x 2k resolution). Oh and the thumbnails show up fine in Explorer and Picasa has no problem displaying them.


----------



## Lazarus25 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tivo has confirmed that there is an issue With Windows 7 64 Bit and the Photos/Music option. I have the same problem.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I had problems with Windows 7 RC 32-bit and TivoDesktop 2.7 where the Tivo was not even seeing the PC.
It was recommended that I downgrade to Desktop 2.6.2.

Now the Tivos can see my computer, however photos do not display.
I've noticed with the music, selections with "unknown" information cause a sever error and won't play. Selections with info play with no problem.
I just recently (today) added a bunch of music to my PC and media player is currently updating the media library. Maybe when its finished, all the songs will have info, I'll just have to wait and see.

As for photos not showing, no idea how to fix that.


----------



## rtsmith2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Lazarus25 said:


> Tivo has confirmed that there is an issue With Windows 7 64 Bit and the Photos/Music option. I have the same problem.


I also have the same problem with Windows 7 RC 32bit, with visibility to the published photos directory structure, and even individual named photos, but all attempts to read any photo showing the "broken" picture icon fail with a "read" error. My desktop PC is triple-booted to Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP2, and Windows 7 RC - each installed in separate partitions, with Vista and Windows 7 installed on my second physical hard drive. I have Desktop 2.7 installed separately with each OS, and folder sharing across all users. I have zero problems with XP and Vista and can see both thumbnails and actual pictures, including slide-shows on my Sony HDTV via TiVo HD and Netgear wireless router. The problem is confined to Windows 7. I have tried disabling all firewalls without success, and looked for opportunities to provide access for specific programs with no luck. Incidentally, I have no problem transferring video from TiVo HD to my desktop with Windows 7. I strongly suspect a "permissions" problem of some kind with Windows 7 Networking, but am out of ideas.


----------



## rf75 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ditto!


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just set up my new HD tonite and couldnt get it to see my photos and music. I was getting an error 43-100. I had set up the desktop when I just had the S2. I went and removed all the music and photos from the tivo desktop and then republished the music and photos and now everything works fine.


----------



## rf75 (Apr 14, 2009)

rf75 said:


> Ditto!


So ... curious ... has there been any word from Tivo support about this apparent problem between Win 7 and the Tivo desktop software? Sure Win7 is pre-release but it's not likely to change much. Seems like a fix will have to come from the Tivo side.


----------



## BBURNES (Jun 23, 2004)

My TiVos cannot see or play any music from iTunes on my PC.

First, some background.

I'm running Windows XP and have two TiVo HDs. Running TiVo Desktop Plus. My TiVos and PC are networked via Cat6 via wired/wireless router.

Multiroom transfers work. Video transfers to and from TiVos to PC. The TiVos see the PC, the PC sees both TiVos. 

I AM able to view Photos from the PC on my TiVos. But I am NOT able to stream music. TiVos display message "...unable to access..."

I have properly published my iTunes mp3 folders in TiVo Desktop and have run the Network / Port troubleshooting test on the TiVos. All AOK.

Anyone have suggestions? Have I missed something?


----------



## anozireth (Jun 23, 2009)

I would like to second the issues with photos on Windows 7 and Tivo Desktop 2.7. Exactly the problem described by rtsmith2 and rf75 above. My Tivo can connect to the PC ok (music plays just fine), and it sees all my photos, but they don't preview and just display as a broken image icon when I try to view them. 

This is the first software compatibility issue I've encountered with Win7. Guess this is the price for being an early adopter. I can probably serve the photos off my wife's Vista box for now.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

After two less than satisfactory trials, I am back at Desktop 2.6.2, which connects to the TiVo quickly and reliably. I am running Windows 7 RC (64 bit), and the only issue at this point are the broken images when attempting to view photos.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I installed Tivo Desktop 2.7 on my Xp Pro machine. I can connect via everything but Tivo Desktop. As soon as I downgraded to 2.62 everything works fine.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

Count me among those who have had problems with desktop 2.7 (I am running xp). I was initially running 2.6.2 and everything was running fine. With some caution after reading these boards, I upgraded to 2.7. Things initially worked. Then something happened - I'm not sure if it was a reboot, or maybe when I installed Safari apple did something with bonjour behind the scenes, but photos and music stopped working. I could see the menu items on my tivo, but when I chose them, I would get error 43-100. I rebooted everything and nothing would work. So finally I uninstalled 2.7, reinstalled 2.6.2 and everything is working again.


----------



## gatzke (Dec 28, 2007)

2.7 is pretty useless for me on XP.

Music will work on directories with a few files, but when I hit play for the directory with my MP3 collection of around 10,000 songs it sits for a bit then gives a generic error.

Same for photos. I can slideshow a directory with a few hundred photos, but when I hit play on a directory of folders containing pics (maybe 20,000 total) it waits then gives a generic error.

Galleon does not appear to work for me on this either.

I guess I am out of luck. Oh well.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gatzke said:


> Galleon does not appear to work for me on this either.


I play pretty large playlists through Galleon on Linux. What kind of problem are you having?


----------



## g35tr (Oct 3, 2004)

Still seems to be no fix for this? I am running Win7 full release (no RC) and have this problem as well. All works with 2.6.2, except I too get the broken picture icon when trying to view photos on both the HD and S2.


----------



## jbcheshire (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, i wonder when they are release an upgrade/fix for 2.7??!!!!!


----------

